
Tech startups grapple with diversity in hiring, report finds - endswapper
http://www.denverpost.com/2016/09/14/tech-diversity-hiring-report/
======
f0llowL8r
"My ask is that you not make a hire until you look at two incredibly qualified
women in your candidate pool."

In many cases for a start-up that is freaking impossible. I've forked for
giant companies and 9/10 tech resumes are male. Attempting to wait for two
highly qualified women given our current hiring pool would take far too long,
or force stretching what you mean by qualified (accepting alternative
qualifications, etc.). Companies shouldn't make hiring choices based on
gender. That is wrong, and likely illegal. Use statistical sampling to ensure
the process isn't biased given the applicant pool, but otherwise hire the
best, and look beyond skin tone and sex organs for diversity.

~~~
endswapper
I thought that was a very reasonable "ask." There are likely a variety of
factors that may affect the make-up of a candidate pool. If there aren't any
options then that is the issue. I think it's worthwhile to discuss that. Once
you let people know there is an imbalance in your candidate pool you might see
a shift.

I have been in the room when an all male team voted to not hire a woman - just
in principle. That team was had a myopic view and an emphasis on their
"comfort level." To be clear, their arguments were ridiculous, and I was the
only one to make the argument for that inclusion.

Unfortunately, if you just work off the stats you will get little diversity
because of deeply embedded social biases.

Diversity has value. Acknowledging that, and identifying it when you see it
improves an organization.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Um, that was actually illegal? I worked at a place where, once the candidate
left one of the guys remarked "Last thing we need working here is a woman".
Somebody overheard. That was on Friday. On Monday the department was gone -
everybody fired, function outsourced. As damage control, to save the company
from lawsuit.

~~~
endswapper
No shortage of lawsuits at the company referred to and they are out of
business.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
To be honest, that was the only time it resulted in quick action in my
experience. Other jobs, similar things happened with no repercussions. In fact
one manager told everybody "No way am I going to hire her. Did you see the
guys fawning over her? Nothing would get done around here." That manager is
now CEO at a Boston company (with offices in Sunnyvale and Munich). I wonder
what their hiring statistics are.

